# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصتي مع سامر صجيه .....

## Taka

السلام عليكم ....شحالكم ....شخباركم .....شعلومكم ....شمسوين ....عساكم مرتاحين ....يامرحبا الساع ....اشتفت هالمنتدى الغاوي واهله الاغوى ....سمحولنا عاد ع القصور بس شسوي تعرفون مدارس وايام المدارس ماتلاقون وقت لراحه وله تستانسون فيه ....هذي قصه صارتلي وحبيت اكتبها لكم ....وقولولي هل مجاملتي له كانت السبب الرئيسي <<<هذي مو جنها قبيله ....
وله سكوتي وصمتي خلاه يطمع اكثر واكثر ....وبعد قولولي لوكنتوا مكاني شبتسوون ....المهم انا مابطول عليكم ....القصه بحطها في ثلاث مشاركات ....هيه طويله بس انا بخطصرها وبحطها في ثلاث مشاركات ....وانا قلت احطها لكم في ثلاث مشاركات عشان اللي يبطل موضوعي مايشوف قصه طويله عريضه ويهون يقراها ....انا ختصرتها هوايه هوايه وشفرت منها هوايه هوايه .....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(( اللقاء ))
على قد الحشره والناس اللي حولي ماكنت منتبهلهم كان كل تركيزي على سامر <<<طبعا مابحط اسماء حقيقيه ...كنت اطالعه وهو رايح يسلم نفسه بعد اللي سواه ....
القصه بدت لمه كنت قاعد في الصف اكلم ربيعي خالد كانت بدايت الحصه الخامسه في هالوقت كنت فرحان لانها الاخيره ولابعد فراغ المهم دش استاذ الفيزياء وقال : اليوم مافي حصه خامسه يالله كل واحد على باصه ....
انا فرحت وجهزت كتبي وطلعت من الصف انا وخالد ....كملنا سوالفنا ولمه وصلت عند البوابه تذكرت انه كتابي الجيولوجيا بالكبت ...
مهور : اوووه نسيت كتاب الجيولوجيا بالكبت ...اوه برايه خله يزول.
خالد : روح ييبه .
مهور : مامتفيج اضرب خط مره ثانيه .
خالد : انت تتستهبل ؟؟
مهور : لااستهبل ولاشي بس الصف بعيد 
خالد : ايه بابا شو نسيت انه علينا امتحان .
مهور : اوه نسيت...انزين ترياني في الباص 
خالد : اوك 
يالله عاد الحين برد الصف وصفي 10\9 اخر صف في المدرسه ولابعد الطابق الثاني المهم دشيت الصف وطلعت الكتاب من الكبت ورديت ....قبل لااوصل البوابه مره ثانيه شفت خالد ياي صوبي ....
مهور :ها شو السالفه ليش راد 
خالد : ماشي باص حق منطقتنا 
مهور : لاه وايد زين .
خالد : انا دقيت حق اميه وهيه الحين يايه 
مهور :انزين شسويلك 
خالد : يعني بتيا وياي ؟؟
مهور : لاشو ايي وياك وامك اللي تسوق 
خالد : انزين شو يعني عادي
مهور : لا فشله 
خالد : بكيفك 
طلعنا بره وكملنا سوالفنا ... وصلت امه وقعدت تعازم وكلام مو لازم اكتبه ...راحوا الحين ادق حق منو عشان ايي يشيلني ابويه في الدوام وامي رايحه الشمال تتمشى واخواني وخواتي كلهم بالدوامات ماشي الا ادق حق الدريوليه هذا اذا مو مشغوله ....دخلت ادي بمخباي ادور التليفون بس طلعت اليوم ناسيه ولابعد ناسي البوك يعني حتى ماقدر اوقف تكسي شو هاليوم النحس عاد صيف وحر موت ومن المدرسه لبيتنا 7 كيلو ياحبيبي شكلي بضعف زياده عاد بروحي ضعيف ...صرت امش وامشي وطبعا عل طول الدرب في محلات اقدر استخدم تليفوناتها بس فشله ... مر الوقت وانا امشي وما انتبه الا وسياره تقف عدالي وتتبطل دريشتها انا توقفت اطالع شو السالفه ....اتبطلت الدريشه كلها وشفت اللي وراها كان ريال امبيه جامعي هذا الريال كان سامر .....
.
.
.
.
ياليت كانت حصه خامسه ياليت روحت وره خالد ياليت مانسيت البوك ياليت دقيت من اي محل بس الحين ماينفع شي تبون تعرفون ليش انا اندمان ؟؟؟

حابين تعرفوا شوا اللي صار بعدين ؟؟؟

----------


## Princess

وين ..الباقي ... يللا..
اي ابغى اعرف
وتالي
ويش صاار ؟؟؟
...
فضوول جااني..
 خيي مهرشاد
كشخه القصه ولإسلوب مره روعه..


يللا  بسرعه
contenue

للأماام سرر...

يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## آهات عاشقه

افاااااااااااااااا 



وين باقي القصه 

تبغى بس تحمسنا ها ؟؟؟؟ 


يلا مو تتأخر علينا 

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 

دمت لنا

----------


## Taka

*اميرة المرح ...*
*آهات عاشقه ...*
*مشكورين ع المتابعه والحين احط التكمله ....انا فكرت انها بتكون ثلاث مشاركات بس طلعت اكثر يمكن خمس المهم عطوني وقت اكتبها ...*

----------


## Taka

*هني بيدور حوار بس طبعا مابكتبه كله ....*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*سامر : تعال اركب
مهور : لا مشكور 
سامر : تعال ترى انا انسان ماباكلك
مهور : لا مشكور اخوي 
سامر : تعال ترى انا اعرفك
مهور : انت تعرفني ؟؟
سامر : هيه اعرفك حتى اسمك مهور 
مهور : انت من وين تعرفني ؟؟
سامر : انت بس تعال وبخبرك
ظليت واقف افكر واقول هذا من وين يعرفني انا اول مره اشوف هالشيفه معقوله يكون من ربع خواني ... 
سامر : ايه شفيك تعال
مهور : هيه انزين 
ركبت السياره ولمه ركبت ماطالعت صوبه ...مر الوقت والسياره ماتحركت انا قلت شوفيه ليش مايتحرك ...لفيت صوبه وجان اشوفه يطالعني بندهاش مادري متفاجأ وله مبهور ...قعدت اطالع ملابسي لايكون فيهن شي بس ماكان فيهن شي ...
مهور : خير في شي ؟؟
الحين عاد صار يناظرني بنظرات عاديه وقال ( سامر ) :لا مافي شي ..بس شكلك تنفع
مهور : انفع حق شو ؟؟
ابتسم نص ابتسامه وقال ( سامر ) : بعدين بتعرف 
حرك السياره وقال ( سامر ) : انت صف كم ؟؟
مهور : عاشر 
سامر : ايوه ايوه 
مهور : ايوه ايوه حق شو؟؟
سامر : لا ولاشي والحين قولي وين درب بيتكم ؟؟
وصفتله درب بيتنا وقلت : انت من وين تعرفني ؟؟
سامر : مالازم تعرف
قلت وبنبره حاد : لا لازم اعرف
سامر : بسم الله شفيك معصب
مهور : اسمحلي اقولك انت انسان بوري
سامر : هههههــ ليش ليش شوسويتلك ؟؟
مهور : بس جي
سامر : عندك تليفون ؟؟
مهور : هيه عندي
سامر : ممكن الرقم ؟؟
مهور : لاموممكن
سامر : انت عندك اخوان ؟؟
مهور : الحمد لله
سامر : انتوا كم عددكم بالبيت ؟؟
مهور : 16
سامر : ول فريق كرة قدم
مهور : قول ماشالله 
سامر : ماشالله 
مهور : وانتوا كم ؟؟
سامر : ثنين بثنين
مهور : ههههههـــ
سامر : ليش تضحك ؟؟
مهور : فريق تنس
سامر : لاوالله عليك سوالف بعد
مهور : انزين
سامر : عندك ربع مثلك حلوين ؟؟
مهور : لا كلهم خوال
سامر : شو تبا ترابعهم ؟؟
مهور : انت اللي شو تبا ...هاها هذوا بيتنا
وقف السياره قدام بيتنا ...فتحت الباب ياي انزل..
سامر : ايه ايه تعال 
مهور : ها شو السالفه تبا فلوس ؟؟
سامر : لاشو فلوس
مهور : شو عيل ؟؟
سامر : الساعه كم اييكم الباص ؟؟
مهور : سبعه الا ربع
سامر : وانت الساعه كم تطلع من البيت ؟؟
مهور : سته ونص ليش ؟؟
سامر : لا ولاشي 
مهور : انزين يالله عيل حياك
سامر : باي
دشيت البيت وانا اقول : اندوكم حتى نسيت اسأله عن اسمه يالله برايه جني بشوفه مره ثانيه ...صبح اليوم الثاني تجهزت وسويت كل شي ...بطلت باب الحوش اريد اطلع اتصورا شو لقيت عند الباب ...*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*تبون تعرفون شو كان روى الباب ؟؟*

----------


## Princess

نياهااهااا
سامر ينتظرررك  :rolleyes: 
صح مووو  :wink: 
يللا صرت تحمسنا خيي
احب القصص الواقعيه  :toung:  
مممممم ودامك قلت بتخليها على 5 ردود..
بنقلها هنااك بالمتسلسله والروايات... 
يعطيك الف عافيه
وبنتظار التكمله
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## آهات عاشقه

شكله صحيح كلام خيتنا مروووح 


شكله سامر 



ولا يندرى ويش بيصير له 



تسلم مهرشاد وربي يعطيك الف عافيه 



دمت لنا

----------


## Taka

*اميرة المرح ...
آهات عاشقه ...
مشكورين ع المتابعه المستمره ...هيه توقعاتكم صح سامر روى الباب ...اميرة المرح مشكوره ع النقل ...يالله كم دقيقه واخلص كاتبها ...*

----------


## Taka

*وطبعا بعد هني في حوار ومابكتبه كله ...*

*حصلت سيارة سامر واقفه ورى الباب ...اتبطلت الدريشه وطلع ويهه المنور ...
سامر : صباح النور 
مهور : صباح الخير 
سامر : اركب 
امس كنت مادري احس اني ماادانيه اكره بس الحين تغير راي فيه مادري ليش ...ركبت السياره وصاحته ييت اسحب ايدي بس الريال ماسكها بقوه ...
سامر : شحالك
مهور : بخير انت شحالك
سامر : الحمدلله
وانا اكلمه حاولت اسحب ايدي بس ماشالله ايده فولاذ ماقدرت اسحبها شوهذا انا ماحب هالحركات ...
مهور : شسمك ؟؟
سامر : ( سامر )
مهور : انت جامعي ؟؟
سامر  : انا مخلص الجامعه
مهور : تشتغل ؟؟
سامر : لمه ارجع البلاد بشتغل
مهور : ليش انت مش اماراتي ؟؟
سامر : لا انا كويتي
مهور : هيه اشوف الشيفه 
سامر : وشوفيها شيفتي ؟؟
مهور : لابس شكلك امبين
هني دق تليفوني الحمدلله يعني بيترك ايدي ...ممكن تبطل ايدي اريد ارمس تليفون
سامر : هيه نسيت
مهور : الوو
خالد : اهلين
مهور : هلا خالد
خالد : ها وينك تعال لايروح عليك الباص
مهور : برايه انا بروح في السياره
خالد : اوك عيل باي
مهور : باي
سامر : اشوف تليفونك
مهور : اتفضل
عطيته التليفون  ...اخذه وطلع تليفونه ودق دقه حق تليفونه ورجعه لي ...
مهور : شسويت
سامر : ماشي
مهور : انزين ممكن الحين توصلني المدرسه
حرك السياره وهو يقو : انت اامر بس
وطبعا طول الدرب كان سوالف ...وصلت المدرسه وشفت خالد فخبرته بسالفة سامر...
خالد : طنشه ولاترابعه
مهور : ليش ؟؟
خالد : انت ماشالله حلو افهمها
مهور : يعني اطنشه
خالد : انا قتلك وانت عاد على كيفك
انتهت الحصه الخامسه رتبت كتبي وطلعت انا وخالد كنت اقول : انشالله مايكون بره 
اول ما طلعت من المدرسه حصلت السياره واقفه بس طنشته وركبت الباص ...*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*خلاص مابقا غير مشاركتين وهذيل المشاركتين فيهن اثاره واكشن وحتى اسم المشاركه اليايه 
(( مكالمه قبل الجريمه )) 
*

----------


## Princess

عفيااا علي تخميني صحيح  وطلع  سامر صدق...   :clap: 


 :weird:  مكالمه قبل الجريمه

يااسااتر  :nosweat: 

بنتظار التكمله,, الأكشنيه...

تسلم خيي ويعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Taka

*هي شاطره اميرة المرح  ...ثانكيو ع المتابعه ...دقايق وحط المشاركه وهذي المشاركه فيها اكشن بالنسبه لي لاني  ماعرف اوصفلكم  زين ...*

----------


## Taka

*هني في مكالمه وهذي المكالمه طويله  مدتها اكثر من 6 ساعات اريد اعرف كم يحط هذا فرصيده انزين المهم وطبعا مابكتبها كلها وبحط منها شويه ...*
*دشيت غرفتي وبدي قلاص ماي ييت اريد اشربه بس دق التليفون كان رقم غريب 
مهور : الوو
سامر : انت ماتستحي على ويهك
مهور : بسم الله انت من وين يبت رقمي ؟؟
سامر : وانا الصبح شسويت بالسياره
مهور : في السياره ...هيه الحين فهمت شو اللي سويته
سامر : خربت كل شي كنا مخططينه
مهور : شو كنت مخطط ومع منو مخطط ؟؟
سامر : ماشي ماشي
مهور : انزين عيل خلني اشرب اللي بيدي
سامر : شو بتشرب ؟؟
مهور : بشرب سم
سامر : مطرح مايسري يهري
مهور : الله ياخذ بليسك
سامر : الله ياخذ بليس الجميع
مهور : خلاص وله تراك بالتكفخ
سامر : بنشوف منو اللي بيتكفخ
مهور : قول والله 
سامر : والله
مهور : انزين ادري
سامر : لاوالله
مهور : ماعندك سالفه 
سامر : يعني انت الللي عندك سالفه
مهور : ياعمي روح تراك اذيتني
سامر : بعده رد الا عمي
مهور : عطني الزبده داق شو تبه ؟؟
سامر : انا داق داق انا داق انت اللي داق
مهور : اوووف 
سامر : شفيك تتأفف
مهور : مالك خص
سامر : لمه ترمس الناس حشمهم وله لاترمسهم
مهور : خلاص انا تعبان اريد انام
سامر : شو تنام الحين الساعه وحده ونص
مهور : بكره علي دوام وله بقعد
سامر : لا خلك اريد اسولف معاك
مهور : حرام عليك
سامر : لا انا ماارحم وبتشوف بعينك بعدين
مهور : شبشوف ؟؟
سامر : ليش مستعيل بعدين بتعرف
مهور : متى بعدين ؟؟
سامر : تقريبا اليوم بعد كم ساعه
مهور : قول
سامر : مابقول
مهور : اوه احسن فكيتني من سوالفك يالله باي
سامر : ايه شو باي ابي اسولف معاك
مهور : حرام عليك فيني كيلو نوم
سامر : يالله علشاني
مهور : شو علشانك انت اصلا منو* 
*وقعد يرمس ويرمس ويرمس لين ماوصلت الساعه ست الا ربع
مهور : الساعه ست الا ربع ماخليتني انام
سامر : لا عادي علشان اعودك
مهور : شو اعودك روح مناك انا اصلا بكره بغلق تليفوني
سامر : انزين يالله روح صل وتجهز واطلع بره 
مهور : انزين بس اليوم سوق شوي شوي
سامر : ليش انا من متى اسوق بسرعه 
مهور : لا بس الحوادث زادت هالايام وخاصه البنات كل يوم 100 وحده امسويه حادث
سامر : هيه والله لازم نسوي مظاهرات لمن البنات من السواقه
مهور : انزين يالله باي
سامر : لاخلك شوي
مهور : شو بتأخر بعدين ع المدرسه ومابيدخلوني
سامر : انا بكلمهم
مهور : لااستريح
سامر  : بكيفك
مهور : انزين يالله باي لا اسكر في ويهك
سامر : انزين يالله باي*
*.
.
سويت كل شي وتجهز وبعدين طلعت بره وشفت الافندي فركبت عنده ...قعدنا نسولفه وبعد كم دقيقه مر من عدال المدرسه بدون مايوقف
مهور : ايه تراك تعديت المدرسه
هني تغير سامر صار يكلمني بصوت ثاني صوت مستقوي
سامر : ومنو الغبي اللي قالك بوديك المدرسه
عاد انا هني مادري شو كان شعوري اقول يالهوي شسوي 
مهور : وقف السياره 
سامر : تعرف تحلم
ياربي شسوي معقوله اللي يصير ...لازم اسوي شي ...مسكت السكان ولفيته جان يوقف السياره فريت الكتب فويهه وبطلت الباب وركضت ...بعد مابتعت صرت  امشي شوي شوي وافكر واقول ياربي شو هذا هذا شكان بيسوي معقوله بيذبحني وله بيخطفني ويبي فلوس وله وله وله ...بعد مرور الوقت وانا امشي مااحس الا واحد يمسك ايدي الثنتين يكسفهم على ظهر ...لفيت راسي اطالع شو السالفه الا احصل سامر ياربي وين عايشين بنيويورك
سامر : اسمع ايه بتي وياي يعني بتيي وياي فاهم
*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

بصراحة تشووويق رائع وسلوب محمس
ااخي  تاابع والله يبعد عنك ولاد الحرام
والله يوفقك
تاااابع نحن بالانتظار

----------


## P!nk Cream

اسلووووب رااائع أخي

والقصة كلها أكشن حمستني مررررة 


بس اسمح لي أخوي أقول لك انك غلطان 
مفرووض ماتركب ويا وااحد ماتعرفه 

بانتظااار التكملة على أحر من الجمر
تحياتي 
P!nk Cream

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسه 


مهرشاد القصه رووووعه تجنن 


ودي اني اتابعها كل يوم بيومه .. بس كلا مشغوله مايمدي 


بس مهرشاد بقوول لك شيء وانت قول رايك فيه 


لما تخلص القصه ويش رايك تسوي موضوع خاص فيك 


وكل يوم او مابين فتره وفتره تكتب فيه وش صار لك في المدرسه وكذا 

تعتبر زي اليوميات 

والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه على هالاسلوب الرووووووووووووووعه


دمت لنا

----------


## Taka

> بصراحة تشووويق رائع وسلوب محمس
> 
> ااخي تاابع والله يبعد عنك ولاد الحرام
> والله يوفقك
> 
> تاااابع نحن بالانتظار



مشكوره اختي سوبر ستار العشاق ع المتابعه ...الحمدلله انه اسلوبي يعجبكم ...الله يبعد الجميع عن ولاد الحرام ...ومشكوره مره ثانيه ...

----------


## Taka

> اسلووووب رااائع أخي
> 
> والقصة كلها أكشن حمستني مررررة 
> 
> 
> بس اسمح لي أخوي أقول لك انك غلطان 
> مفرووض ماتركب ويا وااحد ماتعرفه 
> 
> بانتظااار التكملة على أحر من الجمر
> ...



مشكوره اختي ع المتابعه ...وقول مره ثانيه الحمدلله انه اسلوبي حلو لانه انا وايد اكتب قصص ولمه ارويهم خواني يقعدون يتمصخرون وقولون كلام مو منسق ويطلعون مليون عله وعله ويقعدون طول الوقت يضحكون وهم يقرونها ويقولوا اسلوبك مو حلو ووايد اشياء بعد ...
صح كلامج انا غلط لمه ركبت وياه ...والتكمله انشالله قريب احطها ...

----------


## Taka

> ونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسه 
> 
> 
> مهرشاد القصه رووووعه تجنن 
> 
> 
> ودي اني اتابعها كل يوم بيومه .. بس كلا مشغوله مايمدي 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسي آهات كربلاء ع المتابعه المستمره ... والله  كلنا مشغولين مانلاقي وقت للوناسه ...والله فكره حلوه وعجبتني انت عندج افكار ماشالله عليج بس ماعرف شكتبلكم المهم انا بشوف ...والقصه انا اصلا كنت بحطها بس لابتبي خربان مادري شوفيه وانا الحين داش من المدرسه اس اس لاتخبرون احد ...

----------


## الليل الأليل

مشكوور اخي " مهرشاد " ع القصه ..

ونتمنى التكمله على احر من الجمر ..

         شكراً

----------


## Taka

الليل الأليل ثانكيو ع المتابعه وانشالله قريب احطها ...

----------


## Taka

انا مستغرب من عمري لانه لساني 10كيلو واخذ حقي بيدي بس ليش ماكنت اسوي شي ...المهم المشاركة اليايه بتكون بسم (( دمعة عيوني )) ...بس قبل لا احطها اريد تقولولي شو توقعاتكم ...

----------


## الليل الأليل

شو بلاك ارسم خيو >> خخخ صرت اتكلم امارتي على سوري 

اتوقع يبي يوهقك بشي عشان تسوي له شيء بس شيء خطيرر .. 


بس الصراحه انتظر التكمله على احر من الجمر ...!!

بسرررعه الله يخليك اخي ..

----------


## Taka

ككككككك متعددت لغات ...لالا راح فكرج لبعيد المهم انا مابخرب التشويق الحين بحط اخر شي صار ...وبتنصدموا ...يالله دقايق واحطها ...

----------


## Taka

(( دمعة عيوني ))

اريد اتكلم اريد اقول اي شي اريد اصرخ بس وين صوتي ...صوتي راح ماقدرة اقول ولاشي ...اريد اتحرك اريد اركض اريد ادافع عن نفسي بس ماقدرة ...صرت احس اني ثقيل ثقيل ثقيل يعني لو ماكان سامر ماسكني كنت بطيح ...الدنيا صارت تظلم تظلم وتظلم ...سامر ترك ادي الثنتين مستغرب شو اللي يصيرلي ...لمه ترك سامر ادي صرت اترنح يمينا وشمالا ...لفيت صوبه بصعوبه وانا مش قادر اشوف زين ...الحين خلاص اذا ماتمسكت بشي بطيح فما كان قدامي غير سامر مديدت ادي الثنتين صوبه وحظنته بأقوى ماكان عندي ...بعد هذي اللحظه ماعرفت شو صار بعدين ...حسيت ان هذا المشهد كانت مدته ساعااااااات بس هيه كانت ثواني ...يمكن صارلي هذا الشي لاني ماكلت شي قبل لااطلع وله من الخوف ...بطلت عيوني فحصلت اني نايم في الكراسي اللي ورى لسياره وكانت ادي وريولي مربطات ...كنت فهالوقت تعبان فرديت انام ...بعد مرور الوقت في شي خلاني انش ...بطلت عيوني فلقيت سامر شايلني على كتفه ...دشينا فله وهذي الفله كأني شايفها من قبل بس ماذكر وين ...دشينا غرفه وقعدني على سرير وبطل الرباط عني وقال ( سامر ) : تريد شي ؟؟
مهور : تعبان اريد انام اريد اشرب ماي
سامر : ماعليه بعد شويه بتشرب 
مهور : انت شتريد مني ؟؟
سامر : انا وهم نحبك ...والحين بسوي شي بس اتزعل مني ولامنهم 
اقترب مني وحظني وانا اوووووف ماداني احد يلمسني وانت تيا تحظني ...
سامر : مهور اوعدني انت لاتسب ولاتزعل 
مهور : اوعدك 
قام وراح عند الباب وقال ( سامر ) :لاتنسى وعدك
مهور : مابنساه 
بطل الباب واتصورا من دش ............امي وابوي اخواني وخواتي ...الحين شسوي فيهم كل هذا كان لعبه اضربهم اذبحهم شسوي بس الشي الل سويته ...نزلت راسي و
 ((دمعة عيوني ))

----------


## Taka

انصدمتوا صح ماكنتوا متوقعين هي النيهايه ...وبالنسبه ع الكلام هذا اللي كتبته في البدايه...






> ....هذي قصه صارتلي وحبيت اكتبها لكم ....وقولولي هل مجاملتي له كانت السبب الرئيسي <<<هذي مو جنها قبيله ....
> وله سكوتي وصمتي خلاه يطمع اكثر واكثر ....وبعد قولولي لوكنتوا مكاني شبتسوون 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



ماشي بس كنت اشوقكم ...انا لو واحد قالي هذي السالفه يعني لوكانت صارتله يقوله انا لومكانك بروح اصفعهم واحد واحد وبضحك على عمري ...بس لمه اتنحط بالامر الواقع اتسوي اي شي ...

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

وااااااااااااو مهرشاد تجنن القصة 
حسيت روحي اشاهد مسلسل اماراتي ههههههه وقاعدة ومسويه ليي فوشار ههه
وصاير الموقف وناسه ..
بس النهاية تبط الشبد يعني لو اني اكفخهم تكفخ بس الله المعين بعدهااااااااا ينقلب الحال وهم اللي يكفخوني هههههههه 
يسلموا اخوي الصراحة عجبتني القصة واجد ..
بالتوفيق ..
؛ بسمة ؛؛

----------


## Taka

والله الحمدلله عيبتج ...ههههــ وليش يعني اماراتي ...لا لا فراخ احسن ...ههههــ والله ماقدرة اسوي شي لااكفخهم ولاشي ...مشكوره اختي ع المرور الحلو والله يوفق الجميع ...

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

ابدااااااااااااااااااااع

قمة في الرووعه

وحكايات الاحداث والتعبير عنها

ابدا ابدا ماتوقعت النهايه تكوون كذا

بس اخووك لو وصفت في النهايه رده كل شخص من عاائلتك وتعليقااتكم بتطلع احلى واحلى

سلمت يمنااااك

وبالتوفيق

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههههههه
يااربي.. 
ويش هذا صادوه والا ويش...
ليش هالمقلب من امك وابوك واخوانك..
جبت لي الرعب في الجزء الأخير
فيلا وغرفه وتربيط... وناس يحبوك بس لا تزعل 
بسم الله  :weird: 
ههههههههههههههه
لا يكون عيد ميلادك بس
خيي مهر شاد
جدا روعه القصه
لو مكانك اني بصرخ فيهم..
ــ لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش؟  ؟؟؟؟
وبضحك ضحك سنه بساعه هههههههههه
بسم الله علي
اتوقع لك مستقبل جدا رائع بالكتابه.. واصل للأمام.. ولا عليك من اي كلام او احباط..
على فكره ما يحبطك الا اللي يغار منك ...  :wink: 
ما قالوا عن العلماء مجانين..   :noworry: 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## احلى ليل

الله يغربلك بس
اني تعبانه ونعسانه وقعدت اقرا لين ما تحمست وبعدين لكن
الحمدلله ان جت كذا والله اني راح فكري لبعيد لأن كلامك يخوف
على العموم القصة روووووووووووووعو واسلوبها اروع

----------


## آهات عاشقه

> ميرسي آهات كربلاء ع المتابعه المستمره ... والله كلنا مشغولين مانلاقي وقت للوناسه ...والله فكره حلوه وعجبتني انت عندج افكار ماشالله عليج بس ماعرف شكتبلكم المهم انا بشوف ...والقصه انا اصلا كنت بحطها بس لابتبي خربان مادري شوفيه وانا الحين داش من المدرسه اس اس لاتخبرون احد ...



 
ههههههههههههه

الحين بعلم عليك الاستاذ 

شابك من المدرسه  ها >>> فتانه 

والحمد لله ان عجبتك الفكره 

وصح بقوول لك انا آهات عاشقه مو آهات كربلا 

لكن ماعليه 

بس بصراحه اسلووبك حلووو ومشووق 

امشي على هالطريق 

وراواينا ابداعاتك الحلووه 

تسلم وربي يعطيك العافيه 

دمت لنا

----------


## بنت البلوش

اللااااااااه ياليتني مكانك وحبيت اسأل في الحقيقه من هو سامر

----------


## Taka

> ابدااااااااااااااااااااع
> 
> قمة في الرووعه 
> وحكايات الاحداث والتعبير عنها 
> ابدا ابدا ماتوقعت النهايه تكوون كذا 
> بس اخووك لو وصفت في النهايه رده كل شخص من عاائلتك وتعليقااتكم بتطلع احلى واحلى 
> سلمت يمنااااك 
> 
> وبالتوفيق



 
 :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:  خجلتيني خيتو تو ادري اني اوكي في كتابت الاحداث ... انا اتصور الجميع ماكان متوقع هذي النهايه ...لا عاد هذي مااقدر اكتبها لان كلامه كان ماعرف كيف اوصف يعني بمعنى العتاب ...

----------


## Taka

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يااربي.. 
> ويش هذا صادوه والا ويش...
> ليش هالمقلب من امك وابوك واخوانك..
> جبت لي الرعب في الجزء الأخير
> فيلا وغرفه وتربيط... وناس يحبوك بس لا تزعل 
> بسم الله 
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههــ الكل يقول انه بيكفخهم بس انا ماقدرت اسوي شي لانه اللي سوا مو مني والدرب سووه عشان يعطون درس على اقول طبعا مابقول شو كنت اقول ...
انا اصلا مااهتم لكلامهم المحبط اطنشهم ...والحمدلله كل اللي قراها قال روعه ...ومشكوره ع المرور والتعليق ...

----------


## Taka

> الله يغربلك بس
> اني تعبانه ونعسانه وقعدت اقرا لين ما تحمست وبعدين لكن
> الحمدلله ان جت كذا والله اني راح فكري لبعيد لأن كلامك يخوف
> على العموم القصة روووووووووووووعو واسلوبها اروع



ههههههــ مو زين السهر ...نعسانه وتحمستي معجزه ...الحمدلله انها يات جي يمه شو كنتي مفكره والله انتي اللي خوفتيني ...والله مرورك الاروع ولاتحريمينا منه ...

----------


## Taka

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> الحين بعلم عليك الاستاذ 
> 
> شابك من المدرسه ها >>> فتانه 
> 
> والحمد لله ان عجبتك الفكره 
> 
> وصح بقوول لك انا آهات عاشقه مو آهات كربلا 
> ...



 
هههههههــ بتعلميه السير عااااااااديييي مايقول شي ...وسوري لاني غلط بالاسم بس كنت مستعيل فخربط وسوري مره ثانيه ... :embarrest:  :embarrest: قالت اسلوبي حلو والله خجلتوني ياجماعه ...ومشكوره ع المرور والتعليق ...

----------


## Taka

> اللااااااااه ياليتني مكانك وحبيت اسأل في الحقيقه من هو سامر



 
سوري لاني اتأخرت بس انا اول مادخلت ييت ارد عليج ...سامر هو ولد عمتيا وانا ماعرفته لانهم عايشين فالشمال وفحياتي ماشفته ...

----------


## النغم انيني

والله سبقتني بنت البلوش في السؤال 

موقف لاتحسد عليه وقصتك مشوقة واسلوبك مشوق يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## Taka

هههههههــ خلاص عيل اسألي سؤال ثاني كخخخخخخ ...الحمدلله انه اسلوبي عيب الجميع ...ومشكوره ع المرور والتعليق ...

----------


## P!nk Cream

ههههههههههههههههههههه

طلعت هاذي نهايتها
ونااسة القصة
بس رااح بااالي لشي بــــــــعـــــــيـــــــد 

امممممم 
لو كنت مكانك
عاادي ما باكفخهم ولا باعصب خخ
بس أتخيل روحي بقعد زي الهبلة مو مستوعبة شي 
بعدين بضحك

خخخخ
يسلموو ..مهرشاد .. ع القصة الرووعة
بانتظار الجديد

_with all my love_ 
_P!nk Cream_

----------


## Taka

هههههههـــ شفتي كيف ...لالا لوكنتي مكاني مابتسوي شي ...وين راح فكرج ...والله مرورك الاروع ومشكوره عليه ...

----------


## فرااغ

ثااااااااااااااااااااااااااانكس 
الصراحة لو أنا مكانه كنت عطيتهم طراقات بلقو

----------


## Taka

*ههههههههه*
*والله .. خلاص عيل تعالي بدالي * 
*ومشكوره عالمرور والتعليق*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*::*
*صاااادووه*
*ههههههههههههههههه* 
*واااااااو روووعه صراحه مادري حسيت برعب شديد*
*مادري وش اقول من الخلعه ههه**
** لو اني مكانك اكفخهم تكفيييييخ مو طبيعي بعدين بضحك هههه وبيظل هالموقف في ذكرتي ولابيروح ..*
*صرااحه جتني الحوومه ابي الأحداث كلها وليه سوه لك ها الموقف >> عييب خخخ*
*صرااحه اسلووب مميز جدا في روايه القصص وماعليك من الي يتمصخرون*
*>> من الغييره  ككككك*
*يعطيك الف الف عافيه مهرشاااد*
*وبالتوفيق في الإمتحانات*
*تحياتي* 
*::*
*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## Taka

*::* 

*صاااادووه*
*ههههههههههههههههه* 
*وه وه وه مستانسه الاخت* 
*واااااااو روووعه صراحه مادري حسيت برعب شديد*
*مادري وش اقول من الخلعه ههه*
*تبين انادي الماما* 
*لو اني مكانك اكفخهم تكفيييييخ مو طبيعي بعدين بضحك هههه وبيظل هالموقف في ذكرتي ولابيروح ..*
*وه وه وه زين تسوي فيهم*
*صرااحه جتني الحوومه ابي الأحداث كلها وليه سوه لك ها الموقف >> عييب خخخ*
*هم سو جي لاني كنت اقول شي .. طبعا مااقدر اقوله .. أنزين فهم اونه عطوني درس*
*وفعلا كان مفيد وتغيرت بعد هالدرس  بس انا زعلان منهم لليوم* 
*صرااحه اسلووب مميز جدا في روايه القصص وماعليك من الي يتمصخرون*
*>> من الغييره ككككك*
*وه وه وه ادري فيهم .. بس يحطموني* 
*وانا لاني من زمان ماكتبت قصه الحين اسلوبي مب حلو* 
*يعطيك الف الف عافيه مهرشاااد*
*الله يعافيج أختي الامل البعيد*
*وبالتوفيق في الإمتحانات*
*بل عليهم الامتحانات صعبه انشالله اتوفق*
*تحياتي* 
*::*
*الأمل البعيد*
*تسلمين ختي عالمرور والتعليق الله لايحرمنا منج*

----------

